# Dalmatian kibble?



## pdsway (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all...

Looking to upgrade my 2.5 year old female Dalmatians food. I prefer large size kibble.

Dals are generally sensitive to "purines" in their protein and I want a food with natural proteins (real meat) and veggies/fruit that minimizes acidity in the urine.

Good article on Dalmatian nutrition HERE.

It seems many here are high on Champion products. Any Dalmatian owners using this?

Thanks,

PDS
(paul)


----------



## pdsway (Jun 15, 2010)

We're now considering Great Life kibble that was recommended by a local store.

Possibly adding a natural/herbal supplement for to help the uric acid / kidney stones problem.

PDS


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

my neighbors have two dalmations. they feed Canidae grain free salmon and acana grasslands. the dogs look great and they are both 4 years old.

that is the extent of my dalmation knowledge:biggrin:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

ive also considered Great Life as well, i like the fact that they sprinkle freeze dried ingredients over the kibble, i dont like the fact that they have heavy probiotics in their food. see here, Great Life Grain Free Chicken Dog Food


----------

